# Nuln characters



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi heretics!
I'm going to start a Nuln style Empire army (my first fantasy army) and was wondering what kind of officers to use. Engineers or the normal ones? I'm definately getting a captain with banner and pistol. But I wanted 2 heroes and a lord, and wanted to know what the other two should be.
*Edit: I just realized how badly named that was. Sorry* fixed- T/S


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

it really depends on whats going to be in your list, if you post that up people might be able to give advice thats relivent


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Of course, sorry,
I don't know the exact points and numbers but mostly handgunners and halbarders probably in ratios of about 10:15. I wash hoping to field a few cannons, but no more than four and some pistollers (not sure how many).


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Well last I checked (not near a book atm) you are only allowed to bring 3 cannons in a game under 2k. And I'm fairly certain that you can't have a pistol on a BSB. 

For a nuln theme list I take (yes this is what I take not what you "have" to take, and bear in mind that I use ForgeWorld in my local meta):

General, 
Captain Engineer Jubal-Falk

1 Warrior Priest with crown of command, heavy armor and either extra weapon or shield (depends on my mood)
1 Captain BSB with Full plate armor, shield (yes it is legal now) and the griffon banner
2 Master Engineers Bare
2 units of 5 pistoliers with musician
2 voley guns
2 cannons
37 handgunners upgrade to ironsides with full command
2 detachments of 19 crossbowmen
Leaves ~59 points to play with for magic items etc. 

ok deployment goes something like this, hand gunners in the front with Jubal, BSB, and warrior priest attached assuming you have a hill to work with the detachments go above and behind the parrent unit using their supperior range to pull the enemy forward.
Volley guns go on either side of the main block with cannons flanking the crossbows.
The pistoliers go to teh far flanks and vanguard move to get closer to the enemy.
Finally the engineers go in the crosbow detachments and stick within 3" of the volleyguns. 
No one cares of a cannon explodes the misfire mitigation and improved BS on the volleygun means these guys work the volley the whole game!

Now, to address the obvious questions.
1) where's the Archlector? I don't like them, for the same points I get a priest with the crown of command.
2) where's teh wizard lord? I know my metta, I have one WoC player obsessed with gateing entire units out of the game and have only ever had him succeed once so I don't really think the "mandatory" level 4 wizard is worth it.
3) why the Griffon Banner? This allows our two ranks of hand guns to count as 3 (4 depending on your reading of the rules but I say 3). More importantly it prevents the hatred from teh priest from forcing our unit out of line pursuing the enemy. Sure he might get to rally but that's two-three free turns of shooting him so I doubt it.
4) do I have to use jubal? Your call. I like the ironsides upgrade giving my lowly handgunners heavy armor. Adding him tot he unit is an extra bonus by letting you re-roll 1s to hit and he's an engineer with a long rifle so he can snipe pesky spell casters and hierophants etc.
5) what kind of idiot puts his war machines in the open? This kind. the enemy will always be looking for the juciest charges. if you position your war machines right you can prevent flank charges against your infantry or at the very least redirect the overrun away from your men. Look at the size of those troop blocks. even the crossbows are running more than 170 points each, sacrifice that 120 point warmachine and make him engage you on your terms.'' 
6) finally, where are all the magic weapons to deal with etherial? I don't bring them, nor do I usually spend points on magic armor and stuff (with a few noteable exceptions). Any magic item I bring is meant to provide a utility benefit to my army. For example the crown of command in this list, for a pittance in points, grants all of my infantry stubborn (psych affects detachments too). Couple that with the griffon banner to keep my troops in place so teh enemy can't manipulate my movements and you are set. But back to the question. It's a funny thing about etherial units. Every single one of them (that I can think of) is either undead, or int he case of an annoying elf item not unbreakable, and therfore suseptable to crumble. Get a high enough static combat resolution and the etherial units will kill themselves just for charging you. Now with a gun line this may not be imediate, you may need to reform to get some ranks to boost the combat res but, what's this? We are stubborn! Couple that with hold the line and the BSB and your men should NEVER flee! So yeah, a couple casualties to the etherial nusance but once you reform to get some ranks behind you and, wait.... Double your rank bonus do tot he banner!, it's a non-issue.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

You can't give a pistol to a standard bearer?  I've not yet got my hands on the new army book and am just using the old one for reference. Love the tactic with the war-machines, use the juiciest target's as bait! k: 
I'm glad that the wizards aren't seen as compulsory for any Empire list, as every list I see seems to contain one, but I really don't like them much. 
Few questions: 
Who is Jubal? 
What's an archlector? 
what does a griffon banner do?
When you say etherial unit, do you mean one's that can only be harmed by magic? (I know of only one, tooled up Slann Mage Priest)
P.S. When I said cannons, I just meant all of the cannon-like units, rocket batteries, volleyguns, mortars etc.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

> Who is Jubal? No idea
> What's an archlector? a pimped out warrior priest who can take a war alter
> what does a griffon banner do? double combat res for ranks, no pursuing enemies from combat
> When you say etherial unit, do you mean one's that can only be harmed by magic? yes, or magic weapons(I know of only one, tooled up Slann Mage Priest) and what about every other mage and hero's who can wield magic weapons?


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Oooh, Jubal's some FW dude, pretty awesome model, dunno the rules tho
Wait, every hero that can wield a magic weapon and mage can only be harmed by magic? WTF?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok, etherial means that you can only be harmed by magical attacks.

both magic weapons and magic spells are classed as magical attacks,

more clear than my other post


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Does anyone know whether Nuln favours any particular type of state troop? (other than handgunners of course)
Just wondering if they have any preference 'cause I want this force to be as fluffy as possible.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

HOGGLORD said:


> Does anyone know whether Nuln favours any particular type of state troop? (other than handgunners of course)
> Just wondering if they have any preference 'cause I want this force to be as fluffy as possible.


Well you can count halberdiers out of that, as the elector counts are required to have a standing force of them by law. The numbers of the other state troops are really determined by the location itself. Nuln being a large trading hub might see a higher number of mercenaries from the likes of Tilea (justifying spearmen and crossbowmen.) Nuln is also the home of the Imperial Gunnary school, so a larger number of trained handgunners kinda goes without question; and Nuln being the capitol of a province means a lot of nobles, including those who see the call to battle/service (and would be the swordsmen state troops.)

Personally, I would say that the state troopers most likely to be seen for a Nuln force would be halberdiers and handgunners, with support from groups of swordsmen and crossbowmen/spearmen.


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

No real melee preferences fluffwise that I can think of. Personally I don't have a use for halberds so it comes down to expected use. Spears accept the charge, swords make the charge is really what it comes down to. last I checked spears are no longer two handed so they get the armor bonus, but not parry save, of a shield and they are two points cheaper. Well, one if you do add the shield.

And yes, Jubal is a special character from ForgeWorld. I believe he is detailed in Tamurkhan, I snagged his rules when they had them posted on their site. Personnal opinion is that having him in my list makes the melee troops question redundant in that I can equip handgunners with heavy armor so they are able to perform in close combat if nessessary.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Sorry, what's the difference between a spear and a halberd?


----------



## Turnip86 (Oct 7, 2011)

Spears can fight in one additional rank on any turn they DIDN'T charge and can use a shield in combat.

Halberd gets +1 str to attacks but can't use a shield in combat (but can still use them against missile attacks if you have them) as halberds are 2 handed


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Turnip86 said:


> Spears can fight in one additional rank on any turn they DIDN'T charge and can use a shield in combat.
> 
> Halberd gets +1 str to attacks but can't use a shield in combat (but can still use them against missile attacks if you have them) as halberds are 2 handed


And for Empire the Halberdier is 20% more points than a spearman.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Won't that make halberds kinda ineffective against anything with Always Strikes First or more than I3?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

however they would add an extra couple of wounds, but if you take beasts magic then you should take spears, as you get +1 S anyway


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Beasts of magic? Explain please!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no, the lore of beasts i mis wrote it earlyer, one of their spells gives you +1 S and +1T


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

There are quite a few knightly orders present in Nuln. The Knights Griffon, one of the most prodigious knightly orders and famed for having over 2 dozen Demigryphs in their ranks are based in Nuln. You could have a Grand Master leading the army with the engineers to back it up.


----------



## RetiredFlagellant (Apr 26, 2012)

You could have Templars of Morr as a Knightly Order; I think from the fluff of Tamurkhan that Magisterix Elspeth (THE uber-Death wizard) has some mutual alliance with The Morr religion. She is based in Nuln so that would make sense. :grin:

Access a market survey for my new gaming business: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dDQ3OTVWMGNJMjlIaHU4VGFZbEM4WEE6MQ


----------

